# Exterior Paint- Whats beter to use using airless: PPG-Manor Hall or SW-Duration



## elitecoatings.co (Feb 24, 2011)

Looking for a product that will last long! Client wants a warranty with the paint and is willing to pay the price, for quality paint? I used ppg-timeless a bunch and really like it, but only applied it with brush and roller on trim, doors, ext. This job is lap siding-no back-rolling, all one color and I will be using an airless sprayer. What product would be best for spraying: PPG-Manor Hall, Manor Hall-Timeless or SW-Duration? 

Also painting the exterior roof-metal, any product recommendations? I was thinking of using PPG-Pitt Tech plus DTM. The homeowner asked for PPG-BreakThrough? Anyone tried this?

Climate: 1000-1500 elevation in Northern California


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

I like Behr. Its da bomb.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

How long?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Sorry Jack, I was being crass. In response to the OP, I like Duration sprayed. Other than being an intensely high priced product, it is good stuff.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> Sorry Jack, I was being crass. In response to the OP, I like Duration sprayed. Other than being an intensely high priced product, it is good stuff.


Was just curious how long the HO expects the paint job to last.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

Paradigmzz said:


> Sorry Jack, I was being crass. In response to the OP, I like Duration sprayed. Other than being an intensely high priced product, it is good stuff.


Benjamin Moore is also rediculously priced...There are many acrylics you can purchase for 40% less that are just as good...Just don't buy their paint and the law of supply/demand will kick in...Eventually BM and SW will have to lower their prices....But if painters continue to buy their products they have no reason to change...I don't know how BM and SW stay in busness where I live in Canada -----> compared to Cloverdale,General Paint and ICI .....BM and SW stores are basically empty...I never have to wait in line at those 2 stores.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

What sheen?


----------



## elitecoatings.co (Feb 24, 2011)

PPG: Timeless comes with lifetime warranty or so they say. Homeowner wants paint to last 15-20 years. My labor warranty is for 2 years.

Sheen: Satin

SW, BM or KM are the common paint stores around here.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

With satin I wouldn't hesitate to spray Duration. Should turn out very nice, if they are willing to pay $50 a gal for paint.


----------



## elitecoatings.co (Feb 24, 2011)

One Coat? or two? whats a good size tip to use for such thick paint? also do you use any thinner? Thinking of using a .515-519 or .615-619 Thanks for the advice!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I normally use a 517. Coats would depend on the substrate and color change. If you need to thin you will know in a few minutes. If you want you can reduce with a little water. 

You probably won't need extender unless you were using gloss over smooth surface. It dries so fast it will lap on you.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

elitecoatings.co said:


> Homeowner wants paint to last 15-20 years.


um. no.


----------



## TGP (May 2, 2011)

always makes me laugh when I see people wanting there paint to last 15-20 years. Painted my Dad's house with Rodda's Ultimate and the neighbor got Miller Evolution. Probably tough for you to get in Nor Cal. It's been 3 years and they both still look great. Problem is the formula's will probably be completely different by the time I feel it's worth spending the money on them or not! 

BM Super Spec is good stuff, but I have had issues with the Aura, lapping and such... SW Duration seems to be good stuff, I would say go with that.


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> With satin I wouldn't hesitate to spray Duration. Should turn out very nice, if they are willing to pay $50 a gal for paint.


Retail shelf price in Okla. is $55.99 for Satin. It may very well get to $60.99 with oil prices climbing. That's why they told my prices jumped 18-24 months ago. Hmmm, they never went back down, so I guess they will only go up and stay up.

I really like Duration, but I wish they would level off their prices.
Anyone willing to share what their contractor's price on Duration Satin is?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

$48, and I had to threaten to knee cap my rep to get that.


----------



## LocalPaintPros (Mar 14, 2011)

A+HomeWork said:


> Retail shelf price in Okla. is $55.99 for Satin. It may very well get to $60.99 with oil prices climbing. That's why they told my prices jumped 18-24 months ago. Hmmm, they never went back down, so I guess they will only go up and stay up.
> 
> I really like Duration, but I wish they would level off their prices.
> Anyone willing to share what their contractor's price on Duration Satin is?


$46.99 before tax for Satin or Flat. Anyone paying more can PM me and I'll tell you how to get that price without having to threaten anyone .

I just heard from SW to expect a 6% - 7% price increase next month, blamed on gas prices and raw materials costs.


----------



## LocalPaintPros (Mar 14, 2011)

Back to the original question, I think either MH Timeless or Duration are fine products, although I give an edge to Duration. May just be personal preference. 

If I remember right, the data sheet calls for a .015 - .019 aperture tip. We routinely use 417s. Fan width is your preference. No thinning necessary.

As for the warranty term, "Lifetime" is a marketing thing. The way I explain it to homeowners is that, yes, the chemistry of the paint is such that it won't break down and chalk out or dry up and crack due to exposure to weather. *But*, there will be plenty of other reasons why you will want to repaint. Things liike mildew growth, movement in the structure causing caulking failure, etc. All these are outside of the paint warranty. But if the paint buys you an extra 5 years of life compared to cheap paint, it's well worth the extra dollars per gallon.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> $48, and I had to threaten to knee cap my rep to get that.


 
mine is 46 and they try to go up every 4 months,


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

LocalPaintPros said:


> Back to the original question, I think either MH Timeless or Duration are fine products, although I give an edge to Duration. May just be personal preference.
> 
> If I remember right, the data sheet calls for a .015 - .019 aperture tip. We routinely use 417s. Fan width is your preference. No thinning necessary.
> 
> As for the warranty term, "Lifetime" is a marketing thing. The way I explain it to homeowners is that, yes, the chemistry of the paint is such that it won't break down and chalk out or dry up and crack due to exposure to weather. *But*, there will be plenty of other reasons why you will want to repaint. *Things liike mildew growth*, movement in the structure causing caulking failure, etc. All these are outside of the paint warranty. But if the paint buys you an extra 5 years of life compared to cheap paint, it's well worth the extra dollars per gallon.


mildew growth is no reason to paint again


----------



## LocalPaintPros (Mar 14, 2011)

Dave Mac said:


> mildew growth is no reason to paint again


Only if it stains the paint and won't wash clean. Catch it fast enough and it's probably not a problem. But if it stains...


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Dave Mac said:


> mine is 46 and they try to go up every 4 months,


 Yea I am kinda done dealing with the whats my price drama. I use three SW products over others, and if its gonna be a pita I will find a replacement. 

I hate going through all that just to get a decent price. When the NC market collapsed they went overboard with the price jump to increase revenue. 

I was told by my rep and a store manager that everyone pays retail for their primers now. Same primer formulas as before, just a new pastel label. 

Store wanted to charge me $28 gal for 123 last week. I can buy it for $23 at ACE retail!


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> Yea I am kinda done dealing with the whats my price drama. I use three SW products over others, and if its gonna be a pita I will find a replacement.
> 
> I hate going through all that just to get a decent price. When the NC market collapsed they went overboard with the price jump to increase revenue.
> 
> ...


Not to get off the original question, but is the ROYAL name brand at Ace made by anyone in particular?


----------



## ligboozer (Oct 13, 2009)

Where in "Norcal" are you? Snow country? 

KM 1245 is a good paint at a sane price.

You could upgrade to KM 1686, but it can look a little shiny, and depending on what the home owners want they might not like it.


As for BM and SW, they may have decent products, but they are awful proud of their paint. $$$


----------

